# Camo



## CGC Mitch (Feb 6, 2010)

What camo do you use and in what terrain.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have found that ASAT works pretty well here, in the winter it goes from white with colors to white with black. I have gotten some poncho overwhite that work pretty well. Earlier in the winter River Ghost, in a over cover. Most of the time I ware cover type so I can put warm cloths on under, including rain gear. Columbia wool blend is pretty good up here. Natural Gear is also a good. Our biggest concern is what is it made of and will it keep me dry, This is a personal thing for me. That is my two cents worth.


----------



## Stink finger (Feb 6, 2010)

I use Kings camo in desert shadow it works good out here


----------



## JAKEAZ (Feb 10, 2010)

i use cabelas Ghil-Leaf so far no complants i also were some camo pants and shirt underneath because of the mesh. The go on easy and come off easy, the pants have a zipper in the leg so no need to take off boots to put them on.


----------



## gonzmg (Feb 12, 2010)

Ghillie suit woodland camo. Mossy oak brush work best in my country. I do have some leafy wear that has been great just getting a little old and faded but boy how i loved that camo. 
Mike


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

i like to break it up some and it depends on the weather and temperature---hat (mossy oak treestand) face mask (cabela's 3D Seclusion or camoo makeup) gloves (brown jersey gloves) jacket (mossy oak breakup) bibs (realtree brown) shirt (cabela's 3D Seclusion) pants (cabela's outfitter/natural gear/mossy oak treestand) and in the hot, humid days in Mississippi, earth tone t-shirt and shorts covered with leafy wear mesh style outfit.


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

I usually wear two separate pieces, to break up my profile better. I like to rock the DCU trousers (The camo you saw our soldiers wearing back in Desert Storm) and usually a dark ghillie top. I hunt in dry, grassy areas with sagebrush so I fairly disappear with that. If I'm in woody areas, I really like the simplicity of BDUs and a regular mask to hide my face.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Any camo is fine. The critical issue is to cover hands and face and not move. A decoy to get the predators attention diverted from you is a great help. I have flown over duck hunters in a plane in the Texas marsh and the see them when they move their hands or look up and show their shining faces. A coyote or cat will notice the same. JMHO


----------



## PredatorFreak (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree with wilded as long as you are covered and don't move too much you'll be ok. I have used alot of different kinds of Camo over the years. There are always new patterns and for some reason I think I need to try the new stuff. I do like Real Tree AP where i'm at though it works real well most of the time and I have cabelas snow camo coverups for the snowy days. But gloves and face masks are a must.


----------



## rainshadow1 (Feb 24, 2010)

wilded said:


> Any camo is fine. The critical issue is to cover hands and face and not move. A decoy to get the predators attention diverted from you is a great help. I have flown over duck hunters in a plane in the Texas marsh and the see them when they move their hands or look up and show their shining faces. A coyote or cat will notice the same. JMHO


+1 Covering skin and limiting movement.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I use a ghillie coat with camo pants. The ghillie pants seemed to collect sticks ans leaves.


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Just match your surroundings and keep all parts covered. Like was said in earlier postings keep movement to a minimum and all will work out just fine.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

rainshadow1 said:


> +1 Covering skin and limiting movement.


+2 on this, move the eyes not the head.


----------

